# fecal transplantation



## Danila (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried Fecal Transplantation to cure IBS. I had terrible parasite from Mexico. Six months of treatment with toxic prescription drugs. Parasite is gone and now I suffer from IBS because all the good bacteria is destroyed.I am thinking of doing Fecal transplantation ---- has anyone had this procedure done to cure IBS? Anyone know of doctors in San Francisco area that do this procedure?Seems like common sense --- get a donor, health, donor and insert good poop into me and I will be cured.Send info to Dania at <[email protected]>thanks for all the info and your time and interest.


----------



## 2muchgas (Mar 10, 2011)

In mid-June, I e-mailed Dr. Lawrence Brandt (New York) who has done this procedure for years, and he said the following, "We do not know if fecal transplant will work for IBS- constipation. It works in some cases of IBD-D with gas and bloating and some with constipation. For IBS it usually is not curative; it helps a bit. Sorry to be so vague but we really do not have a long history with this treatment as of yet."


----------



## DECIE (Jul 10, 2012)

I think before I would do something so rash I would try every other avenue to restore your good bacteria. I don't know what you have tried, of course, but I use probiotics to restore the good. The brand my phycal therapist recommended is ULTIMA FLORA. I get mine at the grocery store. It is less expensive than at the health food store. Publix has it if you have one there.Also I am looking into Coconut Oil. It looks like a good possible help. Hope you find something that helps.


----------

